# Issues w/ the New Goat



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok so I've noticed a couple of more things through driving my 05 GTO for the past few days and J/W if anyone has any insight...

1. When my goat is running cold, it seems to make a whinning noise from under the car only when I push on the gas, is this normal?
2. When I try and move the stick into 2nd gear, it doesn't seem to want to go... I've read reviews on the GTO dogging the tranny and how hard it can be, is this just one of those pains they were talking about? The rest of the gears don't seem to be this hard.
3. I've got what appears to be paint comming off at the tip of the fender (between the hood and the bumper, right above the headlight), is this covered by warranty?
4. Since my vehicle is covered by warranty, can I take it to a Pontiac Dealership and have them just "inspect" the vehicle? Maybe with an oil change? Kind of new to the whole warranty thing (usually just to cheap to have one...  ) And whats your standard Oil Change at a Pontiac dealership?
5. I'm very dissapointed with the audio setup... The old Monsoon systems were much better in the older pontiacs. I've read talk of switching out the amp. Any idea how much improvment it gets, what kind of amp works well, and where I can find a quick how-to?
6. I think 5's a good number of questions for today...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

porterusaf said:


> Ok so I've noticed a couple of more things through driving my 05 GTO for the past few days and J/W if anyone has any insight...
> 
> 1. When my goat is running cold, it seems to make a whinning noise from under the car only when I push on the gas, is this normal?
> 2. When I try and move the stick into 2nd gear, it doesn't seem to want to go... I've read reviews on the GTO dogging the tranny and how hard it can be, is this just one of those pains they were talking about? The rest of the gears don't seem to be this hard.
> ...


1. Likely the alternator. Likely normal
2. 2nd gear has the CAGS Detent, it can be a bit tricky. Wait until its broken in. It'l get better. Never force 2nd, when CAGS illuminates on the DIC.
3. Yes
4. Hmm. Dont really get the point of this one entirely, Oil changes at a Dealer with M1 will run you about 75 bucks
5. Do a search on this board regarding amp gain. Lots of information on it and how to adjust.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Make a list of items you think need attention... Go to your dealer and give them the list.... let them investigate all of them. ALL is under warranty. 

Ask them if they will change your oil and just charge you labor if you bring your own oil and filter. I do this. The labor is typically about 15 bucks to do it. My dealer gives out coupons, many times I only pay like 9.99 for labor. The oil and filter will be far cheaper if you get it yourself. 

Go in to your dealer with the Mr. Nice guy attitude. *


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Awsome, so pretty much the dealership can handle anything and everything. Sounds good to me! Thanks! :cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

All I can answer is the 1st to 2nd problem. It is probably the 1st to 4th feature kicking in. If you wnat more info search, 1st to 4th light.


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Make a list of items you think need attention... Go to your dealer and give them the list.... let them investigate all of them. ALL is under warranty.
> 
> Ask them if they will change your oil and just charge you labor if you bring your own oil and filter. I do this. The labor is typically about 15 bucks to do it. My dealer gives out coupons, many times I only pay like 9.99 for labor. The oil and filter will be far cheaper if you get it yourself.
> 
> Go in to your dealer with the Mr. Nice guy attitude. *


Best advice you could have ever given, at least about the nice guy thing anyway. I've been a service writer the past 13 yrs (I'm 37) and the best thing to do when you, and i mean you need help w/your car is to be nice!!!! As a writer i try and conform to many different personalaties (sp) everyday, and the people that get the best service are the people that are cool. Never i mean never come on a service drive yelling, and cussing, and screaming. If somebody came up to you like that would you like to give them service???? I think not, and i dont...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

alittlebitoldschool said:


> Best advice you could have ever given, at least about the nice guy thing anyway. I've been a service writer the past 13 yrs (I'm 37) and the best thing to do when you, and i mean you need help w/your car is to be nice!!!! As a writer i try and conform to many different personalaties (sp) everyday, and the people that get the best service are the people that are cool. Never i mean never come on a service drive yelling, and cussing, and screaming. If somebody came up to you like that would you like to give them service???? I think not, and i dont...


*MANY people are quick to complain. Many complain for the sake of doing so and a lot of times their ignorance is their own worst enemy. Putting your grievances in writing gets more attention most of the time than standing there acting like a boob. People are QUICK to complain, but when they have a good or even great experience not a word is spoken.

People like to hear positive too. I have made it a habit of putting in writing and emailing it to my dealer, AND the service manager complementing them and showing appreciation for their service and efforts in servicing. It takes me about 10 mins to do this. When I walk in to the service department, I am well known because of the positive feedback I leave for them and am constantly getting the red carpet treatment. I get some slack given to me on servicing and when I have an issue, I am put at the head of the line, usually. It helps I purchased 2 cars through them but it's the service that makes or breaks one's relationship with a dealer.

I joke around with the service managers and agitate them in a friendly manner, carrying on and it has developed in to a nice friendly relationship. There have been times I had to return to them with the same issue that was not corrected the first time, but with the complexity of cars these days I take that into consideration and exercise patience, and when they apologize to me about it, I tell them ahhhh it's ok I understand. I could rant and rave but all that does is get you on their bad side. The word gets out, and when you return for service, guys like me get taken care of first.

There are some bastard dealers out there, and no matter how nice you are, some don't give a damn. I have experienced that as well. The Customer generally dictates how the relationship will go. For me, I cannot say enough good things about them. And from their view I am sure they feel the same way towards me. It's a two way street. Until something happens that causes me to start having a rough time there, I will continue to write my positive experiences to them. If I had any reason to complain I'd be confident knowing they will bend over backwards to satisfy me. Guys like me get the service writers little perks and bonuses, and I am sure they like getting them. MOST times but not all, being nice will get you some preferential treatment. *


----------

